# uPnP, IGD, Messenger, DirectPlay

## n

Hey!

I saw there was an update to uPnP today which would fix a Microsoft Messenger problem, so i went to the forums on the Linux IGD project

(http://linux-igd.sourceforge.net) and found out that the CVS version is now working with the latest uPnP SDK. 

And of course Microsoft Messenger works too.

What about updating the ebuildz for linux-igd and upnp so one could use the latest linux-igd from CVS (which then must depend on upnp-1.2)?

I found a note about the sharp-igd project in that forum too, and apparently it's supposed to support DirectPlay properly, so you could play DirectX games behind a linux router/NAT-box (= really cool :).

Here's a quote from the forum:

[quote]Hi everyone, 

Mono 0.25 (http://www.go-mono.com) has just been released and it contains all the necessary fixes to allow SharpIGD to run correctly, and thus it is not necessary to have mono compiled from CVS. 

If some of you want to give it a try, feel free to get it here : http://sourceforge.net/projects/sharp-igd

Jerome. [/quote]

http://sourceforge.net/projects/sharp-igd

[quote]This is a C# deamon that implements the UPnP Internet Gateway Device specification (IGD) and allows UPnP aware clients, such as MSN Messenger or DirectPlay based applications to work properly from private networks.[/quote]

I'd be more than happy if you could install all this from portage :)

So.. anyone up for writing ebuilds?

I'm sure i'm not the only one who would have found Messenger/DirectPLay support useful ;)

// -- n

----------

## n

heh.

----------

## n

:x

----------

## n

:x

----------

## hamletmun

I've installed libupnp 1.2.1a & linux-igd from cvs.

But it doesn't work!!!!

The Linux-2.6.6 (vanilla-kernel) could be a problem???

----------

## castrik

im also having these issues, i can get it up and i can get my xp box to recognise a gateway, but its still disfunctional, any ideas anyone?

----------

